# MOLOTOV TV , l'avenir...



## De Bevec (26 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Comme déjà stipulé aux intéressés, MOLOTOV est peut être l'avenir de la TV mais pas celui des forfaits hors wifi. 

J'ai un forfait de 5G et la visualisation de deux films l'ont complètement réduit à néant. 

--


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2016)

Ce qui est logique. Et donc, quel est la question ?


----------



## De Bevec (26 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Logique ? Avec Orange TV j'en regarde beaucoup plus... heureusement 

Sinon, il n'y a pas de question, c'était seulement une information surtout pour les personnes comme moi qui ne pense pas obligatoirement qu'un film va leur sucer leur forfait. 

--


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2016)

Cela doit dépendre de ton forfait, Orange TV est peut être compris dans celui-ci. En fait, je ne sais ni ce qu'est Molotov ni Orange TV, ni ne connais les modalités de ton abonnement. Il est donc difficile de juger comme ça.


----------



## Larme (26 Juillet 2016)

Cela revient au même que regarder _Netflix_ ou _Youtube_ via sa data (pour ne citer que 2 grands connus).
La vidéo, ça consomme.
Après, normalement, il y a du smoothstreaming (ou équivalent) qui regarde en fonction de ta vitesse s'il doit télécharger la version HD ou non (avec plusieurs paliers). Il y a même la possibilité que l'application force la qualité par défaut si on n'est pas en WiFi.


----------



## jemmy1989 (27 Juillet 2016)

molotov, franchement je n'aime pas vraiment ce nom, je le trouve inadapté pour une appli TV

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
galaxy s7 galaxy s9


----------



## De Bevec (27 Juillet 2016)

Bonsoir @Larme,

C'est heureusement faux étant donné que tu peux régler ta bande passante :

Faible (jusqu'à 0,3 Go par heure)
Moyenne (qualité vidéo standard, jusqu'à 0,7 Go par heure)
Élevée (qualité vidéo optimale, jusqu'à 3 Go par heure pour la HD et 7 Go par heure pour la Ultra HD)
Auto (s'ajuste automatiquement pour offrir la meilleure qualité possible en fonction de la vitesse actuelle de votre connexion Internet)
--


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2016)

De Bevec a dit:


> C'est heureusement faux étant donné que tu peux régler ta bande passante :-



Qu’est-ce qui est faux, car à la lecture de ton message tu dis exactement la même chose que LARME. Ou alors je n'ai rien compris.


----------



## De Bevec (28 Juillet 2016)

C'est ça ^^

Moi je parle de la possibilité de *réglage manuel* alors que @Larme parle d'une automatisation par rapport à ma vitesse. 

Mais bon ce n'est pas le sujet. 

--


----------



## De Bevec (2 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Ci-dessous la réponse du service client :



> Bonjour Dominique,
> 
> Merci pour votre retour ! Nous venons de lancer Molotov et travaillons sans relâche sur l’amélioration générale de l’interface.
> Nous prenons en compte votre remarque, et allons faire notre possible pour que l'utilisation de notre service consomme moins de data. En attendant, pensez à vous connecter en wifi afin de profiter pleinement de Molotov.
> ...




À suivre...
--


----------



## roquebrune (24 Août 2016)

Cette application est superbe mais hélas utilisable uniquement en France ce qui pour moi réduit son intérêt à presque zero
En voyageant en Europe on ne peut rien regarder


----------



## jackpote (12 Septembre 2016)

Salut. J'ai installé cet application en pensant qu'elle mutualisé tout les replay des différentes chaînes de la TNT. Mais dans le moteur de recherche de l'appli impossible de trouver un émissions en replay ! C'est normale ?


----------



## Daffy44 (13 Septembre 2016)

roquebrune a dit:


> Cette application est superbe mais hélas utilisable uniquement en France ce qui pour moi réduit son intérêt à presque zero
> En voyageant en Europe on ne peut rien regarder



Bonjour,
j'utilise cette application avec un vpn (connection fr) et ça marche très bien


----------



## roquebrune (13 Septembre 2016)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'utilise cette application avec un vpn (connection fr) et ça marche très bien


Tu peux m'expliquer ?  comment avoir la TV  fr en Europe ?
je vois pas comment utiliser un  vpn  en voyage et surtout j'ai aucun ordi local en france
Merci


----------



## Daffy44 (15 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
On utilise un service souvent payant, qui via Internet, permet une connexion à un serveur localisé ou on souhaite.
Ainsi connecté, on falsifie sa propre geolocalisation.
Sur iPad/iPhone j'utilise f-secure.
Essai gratuit possible un mois sinon 2,99€ par mois


----------



## roquebrune (15 Septembre 2016)

Merci ! c'est bon a connaitre  ! j'essayerais


----------

